
The Rise of the Machines – Why Automation Is Different This Time - NuDinNou
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSKi8HfcxEk
======
xd1936
I'm a big fan of these guys. Back them on Patreon if you dig this kind of
high-quality video essay work.

